# All P's are dead!



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Just received my new P's from Pedro. All are dead as I assumed they would be after 4 days in the mail. Package inculded one heatpack and the bag water temp was still 48 degrees.

Now I have to see about resolving this.

I'll let you know. :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Just talked with Pedro on the phone. He said he will replace the order no problem. As expected, he seems to be a decent guy.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Majority of them are. By the way, sorry I got on your case, I just don't like seeing guys that sell us P's look bad and little comments like what was being posted sound bad to me cause whether they intended to or not, it makes Pedro look like he might not honor anything.

But I do feel bad about what happened to your P's. I lost some from UPS before and they are the one's that suck.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That really sucks to lose fish because UPS wasnt on the ball :veryangry:


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

They don't care what is in a box, they just toss it or leave in on tarmacs in the cold. Probably what happened to your fish.

The sick part those box have LIVE FISH all over it and they take the attitude, so what! :veryangry:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to hear news


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Maybe they should be charged with cruelty to animals!!!

My dad retired from the postal service and so did my brother. His wife still works there. I will be reporting this to what's called the POOM at the post office. I want to know where the delay was and why.

This was a case of some lazy bastard not doing his\her job!

Eventually, the postal service will be either privatized or no longer exist.

I could really tell you guys some horror stories of the postal system!

Hope fully the next shipment arrives without any problems.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That sucks, hope you get it resolved ok....


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

sh!tty deal ... tell them you want some extra P's for free in next order just in case one dies


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear it, that sucks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

sorry


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry man! what size were they.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

that makes me worried to ever buy fish online, maybe i should just do a road trip instead


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have ordered 3 fish online, 2 different times and have yet to loose one. I received 2 from pedro and one from meanfish on pfish. I do think it is much riskier in the winter when the temp drops much lower than they can survive. I will continue to order online, I think losses are the exception and not the rule.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I couldn't see any fish being transported in bulk without being in serious danger of being killed. They should be seperated. UPS cracked a lg subwoofer I bought, and they just denied responsibility. I trust them with paper but not much else.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I would suggest using airborne express. I got six fish from George, and 2 from MEANFISH using this method (2 seperate shipments). They track the package by the hour. I got mine in the dead of winter just fine. You can also set up an account, so the seller does not have to pay the shipping.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

man now i really don't want to buy online ahha.. sorry about your loss


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Ive got fish from "meanfish" (Phil) and from "piranhanut"(Ryan) and they came from east coast to west coast with no problems, the ones from Phil were in the winter.He used airborne express, Ryan used Fedex.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That really sucks man, if you order from Pedro again. Have him ship it Airborne Express. They are excellent. I ordered my Rhom from Pedro on a friday and got my rhom saturday at 10:30am. Very quick and efficient. He is a reputable seller and he was the one who recommended Airborne to me. Even if it ends up costing more for shipping. I'd rather have a healthy P then save some money and get a dead one. Hope this helps.


----------

